# Injured Pigeon, falls forward, cant fly, hurt feet I think...



## DavidLA (Jul 31, 2007)

there was a pigeon in the alley when i got back from a hike. i got out and he let me pick him right up. he cant fly. i put him in the shade with some water and bread. i tried to give him both but he wouldnt have it. he is breathing really fast. he is scared.he was struggling in the alley when i got there but once i moved him he chilled out. he is so sweet.
he flaps both wings but cant fly, seems like he has a hurt foot or feet. falls forward because of it and cant really balance. the sun is moving to that side of the house. 
what do i do??
thanks!!
david


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, get him inside in a box, for one thing.... more to come.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Couple of things, first off: can you count the breaths per minute (the tail will bob, the chest will heave--there's always a way to tell)? And, can you feel the keel (the breastbone or sternum) to see if the bird is really thin? If it's emaciated, there won't be much muscle on either side of that bone so that it might feel like a blade that you can pinch between the fingers and hold the bird by.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can make him more comfortable by putting him in a towel rolled into a donut or a pile of rags that are fluffed. You could offer him some water in a cup with a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar in it to help rehydrate him. Sometimes, they don't understand the offering of water so you have to dribble your finger in it for them to see it or sometimes you can guide their beak into the water and they figure it out.

Where, basically, are you? LA? If so, what part? We've got a few people in that area.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please follow the protocal in the following link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi David,



They can get this way from starvation and or dehydration ( young ones get seperated from ther parents before being competant fo find food and water ontheir own, or, before learning to eat or drink even) ...food popisoning, Candida or Yeast infections in their systems, or illness of other kinds.


So yes, get him into a Box with some soft cloths in it...indoors, out of drafts...


I have to run, but others here can guide you in how to check his Crop to see if it has enything in it, or if it is 'gassy' or sodden...and to see also if he is making any poops.


Quite possibly he will need to be rehydrated...see my other recent post about a young Wood Pigeon found in a road...for some tips in getting him to drink, if he is young.


I gotta go, no time at the moment for more...

Phil
l v


----------

